# I go unseen, mantra of the prop builder



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I go unseen, mantra of the prop builder......By: kprimm

I am the one behind the scenes
That orchestrates and builds the screams
The one that brings the frights to life
And yet I go unseen

I'm the master of this monsterous clan
I have the vision and the plan
I toil away for just one night
And yet I go unseen

I see the monsters in my head
I share with you the living dead
I am the star on Halloween
And yet I go unseen

The work I do is all for free
A scary gift to you from me
Your joy says "paid in full" to me
And yet I go unseen

So if you like all that you see
Look at my yard and smile at me
And in my heart the joy will beam
And I'll remain unseen.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Touche' KPrimm, I really Identify with that poem.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

perfect..............


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

very well said!

"Pay no attention to the man behind the curtain"


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Very cool. Printed out to hang at work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

That is perfect, kprimm. It may need to print that out myself. Just need to find the right font.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Another masterpiece from the HauntForum Poet Laureate


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Absolutely love this one, perfect!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love this! Thank you for sharing it!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:xbones:So, so true. The real home haunter wants to bring the magic and mystery of Halloween to the masses.....and then let them decide......perfect.:jol:


----------



## autumnghost (Sep 12, 2009)

Love it! Can I print and frame it?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone, glad you all like it, and yes feel free to print it or whatever you would like.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Perfection!!!!! Love it!


----------



## hlmn (Aug 30, 2008)

Could not have been said any better


----------



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

very nice job....hit the nail on the head


----------

